# Nervous scan approaching 3rd baby



## twinklestar25

dosnt feel quite right posting in here as I won’t be dissapointed in my baby but am feeling a pull this time for a girl after 2 boys which i thought I was ontop of but getting nervous as scans approaching & this is just the 12 week scan! 
Especially as there is a lot of pressure from others this time, everyone says how it needs to be a girl this time, this always seems to comes from people who have a mix of both genders. That can be abit hurtful, I feel bad for my baby if they were a boy, like other people would be dissapointed, then them feeling sad for you, I don’t want people to feel sad for me! 
I know people genrally mean well but they don’t think before they speak when it comes to pregnancy & baby’s do they!


----------



## Babybump87

I already have two girls and currently 29 weeks with baby no 3 . I totally know how you feel about the pressure and feeling people may be disappointed with the gender ! 

I got all the same comments about how baby Needs to be a boy for us and was we trying for a boy etc all the common comments! Me and DH just wanted to see a healthy baby on screen and thankfully that’s what we seen ! 

Just ignore people’s hurtful comments! Can be so insensitive at times ! Good luck for your scan and I hope you get the gender YOU want hun xx


----------



## Pne1985

I have 2 different sets of friends that both have a 3 boys. Not sure if either one want more. I think they would if they definitely knew they were going to have a girl. My one friend told me she was pretty upset when they found out their 3rd was a boy. She doesn’t hold back on how she feels which is good! but she loves the heck out of him and they are all close in age so it makes it nice that they can play with each other which is super nice! Either way I wish you luck for a healthy and happy baby. Both genders have their perks!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Let them dwell on the unknown and leave them with team :yellow: ! And you and your OH can enjoy baby's gender from a higher ground. It's frustrating to have people know (say) what you want, they shouldn't pressure you into something which you have no control over. 

I have 2 girls, they are nothing alike and can be complete sods together :haha: I wanted my first to be a boy, I was telling myself it was a boy because I wanted it to be. My family were always telling me that I was hoping for a girl, so I ended up turning guilty against myself. I had so many irrational thoughts once I found out at 21 weeks and couldn't enjoy my pregnancy. As soon as DD1 arrived I was in awe and I became obsessively attached to her whilst dealing with PND. She has a tomboy side to her which I'm glad about on the inside as I very much doubt we'll be trying for number 3. DD2 was just easier because she was a girl - had everything from DD1.


----------



## twinklestar25

Thank you, that helps a lot. Had my 12 weeks scan now, been put forward 5 days. Nub guesses so far say boy! I’m not good with that sort of thing but could see 3 lines, part of me thought maybe it could be a girl, so had a twinge when the guesses came back boy BUT that’s all. At least I know what I’m doing with a boy! Just hope they stay healthy ❤️. Thanks again ladies, so supportive, it’s good to talk x


----------



## Cewsbaby

I actually found out at 13 weeks that DS#2 was a boy. VERY obvious! When is your next scan? You can always ask for them to take a look. Some will and will tell you what they think. Mine was 100% sure and so was I as soon as I saw. I really hope you get your girl. Im trying to convince DH to try for one more...


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I have 2 girls and am pregnant with my 3rd which doesn’t bother me at all, truth be told I was bit nervous of having a boy because what do you do with a boy :rofl:

I totally understand what you mean about other people having an opinion though, I got a lot of “bet you hope it’s a boy” “wouldn’t a boy be lovely” and “this one needs to be a boy”, I even got a “how annoyed are you that it’s another girl” 

People can be so insensitive I know it’s hard but just ignore them :hugs:


----------



## nicstarz87

I know exactly how u feel I must have had 20 People say “oh let’s
Hope u get a
Boy this time” can be very annoying. I think by not finding out what the sex is it’s
Invited more of the comments in. Just try to bat them all off, i
Know it’s easier said than done
And starts making u question yourself too. I always say “what will be will be” when they say it now. Good luck xxx


----------

